# Bonbon does a head tilt



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

On the way home from the Park today, a very nice lady asked if she could take Bonbon's picture, so I gave her permission, and Bonbon did a
head tilt FOR HER! So I asked her to email it to me...
[attachment=51423:tmpphpm85hbI.jpg]


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG!!! Absolutely adorable!!! I love a head tilt, but on Bonbon it is oh soooooooooo cute!!!! :heart: :heart: 

Thanks for sharing this with us! 

LOVE Bonbon!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwww so darn adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Now that is some champion head-tilting. Go BonBon! She looks fabulous. Poser!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Perfect head tilt! What a pretty girl! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Believe it or not, ladies--she's even CUTER in person! :wub: :wub: What a perfect head tilt, Dorothy!

(Now go play Scrabble! Haha!)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a little super model :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Apr 18 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764658


> Believe it or not, ladies--she's even CUTER in person! :wub: :wub: What a perfect head tilt, Dorothy!
> 
> (Now go play Scrabble! Haha!)[/B]


I just did this while I was waiting for YOU to play! :smtease:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

awww she is such a pretty little girl! what a perfect head tilt :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That is such a cute picture of Bonbon! I know what
you mean about the pictures. Most of the cute pictures
of Lola are taken by my daughter. I cannot get a good
picture of that girl to save me! LOL!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Beeeeautiful picture of Bonnie. That was nice of the stranger.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Bonbon looks so cute doing her little head tilt. I love it when they do that. 
Great picture!! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a lovely picture! I'm glad the woman emailed you that photo...now if only she would give you a head tilt! :thumbsup: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh too stinking cute!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

She is a cover girl for the doggy world! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww Bonnie is soooo cute!!! Gigi has that same stroller but no saftey strap  When I moved exactly two feet away from her stroller and Gigi jumped out to follow me. I was afraid she would hurt herself on the hard floor at petsmart. So wear did you get you safety strap?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Dorothy, BonBon is breathtaking - she looks like a toy puppy - what a precious head tilt, so glad the lady did actually email it to you - that's a framer for sure.... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: What a precious picture. Gosh my two need a bath real bad!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Apr 19 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764646


> On the way home from the Park today, a very nice lady asked if she could take Bonbon's picture, so I gave her permission, and Bonbon did a
> head tilt FOR HER! So I asked her to email it to me...
> [attachment=51423:tmpphpm85hbI.jpg][/B]




She is beautiful, isnt' she the sweetest thing!!! I love how she is groomed.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awwww, too precious :wub: Bonbon is beautiful :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Perfect! BonBon looks simply perfect! Love the head tilt. :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww....Bon Bon is GORGEOUS!!! I LOVE that picture, its perfect!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! Dorothy, that's a fabulous picture!!!!!! I love it. Bonbon is gorgeous!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She looks just beautiful! :wub2:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awhh that is an absolute sweet picture of bonbon.
:wub: :wub: :wub: 

how nice of the lady to send it to you.*


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

super cute bonbon :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a great picture of Bonnie. :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 19 2009, 03:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764701


> Awwwwww Bonnie is soooo cute!!! Gigi has that same stroller but no saftey strap  When I moved exactly two feet away from her stroller and Gigi jumped out to follow me. I was afraid she would hurt herself on the hard floor at petsmart. So wear did you get you safety strap?[/B]


I went to a local pet shop (pardon the expression), and they helped me rig up something that I can hook onto her harness - I don't know what it
was originally intended for. I was appalled that the stroller (from Petco) would come without a strap - Bonbon would be out in a New York minute!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh that is one of the most adorable pictures ^_^ LOVE it..Bonnie is precious


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love Miss Bon Bon!!!! She is adorable in that stroller with that lepord print collar........She is a keeper for sure!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

lol thats gorgeous!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

what an adorable pic


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

that was really nice of her to email it to you. Bonbonlooks really really cute!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a gorgeous girl... :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Bonbon is one gorgeous girl! She is so well groomed just being out and about.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG Miss BonBon is so GORGEOUS :wub: :wub: :wub: I absolutely love the head tilt! Diva :wub2:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Bonbon is so cute beyond words!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a beauty of a head tilt. Bonbon is just breathtakingly gorgeous. That was worth waiting for. Don't feel bad Dorothy. Dixie won't tilt either.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: So stunning, what a little lady!! :wub: 0x0x0 N


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Bonbob is too cute for words!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

She has one of the most darling puppy cuts I've seen! :good post - perfect 10: 

How do you keep her so beautifully groomed?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Bonbon is gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: I absolutely love her head tilt shot!!! :heart: :heart:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Bonbon is gorgeous :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your comments - you're too kind! Bonbon :wub: is a very sweet little girl, and even though she kinda knows she's cute,
she's not at all conceited!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Apr 20 2009, 05:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765422


> she kinda knows she's cute,
> she's not at all conceited! [/B]



.....she has every right to be.... :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

```

```
Well Pat, don't they all, really?


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Apr 18 2009, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764646


> On the way home from the Park today, a very nice lady asked if she could take Bonbon's picture, so I gave her permission, and Bonbon did a
> head tilt FOR HER! So I asked her to email it to me...
> [attachment=51423:tmpphpm85hbI.jpg][/B]


She is soooo pretty! Mox has never done a head tilt! Lucky you. Bon Bon is gorgeous!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Apr 20 2009, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765583


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Apr 18 2009, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764646





> On the way home from the Park today, a very nice lady asked if she could take Bonbon's picture, so I gave her permission, and Bonbon did a
> head tilt FOR HER! So I asked her to email it to me...
> [attachment=51423:tmpphpm85hbI.jpg][/B]


She is soooo pretty! Mox has never done a head tilt! Lucky you. Bon Bon is gorgeous!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe he considers it effeminate? :smrofl:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh my Dorothy, what a gorgeous little head tilt that Bonbon has!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dorothy, that is such an ADORABLE picture of Bonbon! She is GORGEOUS! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Head tilt or not, BonBon is a beautiful girl.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, how adorable is that?! :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww BonBon. You are such a gorgeous girl :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Little Miss Bonbon is a superstar in my book no matter where she puts her little head! Even her name is perfect for her! She looks as sweet as a bonbon! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

